# Success with 100mg clomid???



## lace&pearls

Hiya, just wondering if there was generally a a higher sucess rate with 100mg than a lower dosage, I tried 2 round of 50mg and it didn't seem to have any effect :( my progesterone level was 1 & 2 :( am now on 100mg... does this mean it's unlikely it will work again? as it did nothing last time :( I have PCOS and don't ovulate naturally (have been ttc 12 months and haven't ovulated once)


----------



## lace&pearls

bump? anyone? :flower:


----------



## MariaF

Not from personal experience but there are lots of ladies on here who didn't ovulate on 50mg but 100mg did the trick :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Everybody reacts to clomid differently so while some take 50mg and get a BFP right away, others have to go to even 150mg or 200mg for it to work. If it doesn't work even at the higher doses they will typically try femara/letrozole or injectible medications next.

My sister had twins on 50mg of clomid but I don't respond to clomid by itself at all so my RE is trying a different combination of meds for me. It's hard sometimes but you just have to have faith that they will find something to work for you, it can just take time to figure out what that will be.

Do they have you on anything besides the clomid? I have PCOS as well and was put on metformin as well as ovulation medications. Some people have better success with that because it helps address some of the PCOS issues beyond ovulation.


----------



## ANC

I wish I knew. I didn't respond to 50, I'm getting put on 100 I guess. I'm so burnt out on hoping higher dose, etc, will work. I really hope it does but it's hard to know. I also have PCOS, I don't have periods or O without meds (or O with meds so far). I'm also on metformin, and I have a thyroid problem.


----------



## lace&pearls

Mrs. Bear said:


> Everybody reacts to clomid differently so while some take 50mg and get a BFP right away, others have to go to even 150mg or 200mg for it to work. If it doesn't work even at the higher doses they will typically try femara/letrozole or injectible medications next.
> 
> My sister had twins on 50mg of clomid but I don't respond to clomid by itself at all so my RE is trying a different combination of meds for me. It's hard sometimes but you just have to have faith that they will find something to work for you, it can just take time to figure out what that will be.
> 
> Do they have you on anything besides the clomid? I have PCOS as well and was put on metformin as well as ovulation medications. Some people have better success with that because it helps address some of the PCOS issues beyond ovulation.

I'm also on metformin, but to be honest I'm really bad at taking it! I've been managing to take 1 a day recently, but I think I'm supposed to take 2. :-/ They didn't test me to see if I was insulin resistant though.


----------



## ANC

I just found out I def. didn't have any growth on 50, starting next cycle of provera then 100 of clomid. I am on 2000 of met a day


----------



## babyloulou

Hi

I TTC'd naturally for 5 years and never saw any signs of ovulation. I did 3 rounds of Clomid. I ovulated weakly on the first round, even weaker on the second round (its borderline whether i actually did or not- got progesterone lower than what they want to see on a Clomid cycle) and then didn't ovulate at all on the third round. (progesterone was 4) I was put onto 100mg for my fourth round. I still only got 32 on my prog test (UK levels) which is only just over what they need to see on a medicated cycle but still got my BFP!! (I'm now 4 days overdue giving birth) Don't give up hope- they will keep moving you on until they find what works for you! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## lace&pearls

Thank You babyloulou it's lovely to hear success stories :) hope the baby makes an appearence soon! best of luck hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :happydance:


----------

